# Man Overboard from "Allure of the Seas"



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-16883382


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh dear. I often wondered about those balcony's on ships.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The later press reports suggest that the man was seen to 'jump' over the rail and it was immediately reported by a witness.

In the Daily Wail a reader has left a much supported comment that the ship should have made a Williamson turn. - It occurs to me that such a manoeuvre would upset quite a few of the 'guests' on a ship of that size and shape. 

But, I am surprised that the reports do not mention the ship having stopped and launched the rescue boat, would that not normal procedure?


----------

